# Cadence A series amps



## Doodaddy (Oct 5, 2007)

I've got two Cadence A6 amps and an A2 that I bought for a project years upon years ago and never got off the ground. Does this line of amps still get any love these days?


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Looks Lusty to me!


----------



## Doodaddy (Oct 5, 2007)

dcfis said:


> Looks Lusty to me!


I bought these things with high aspirations and zero follow through. I used the A2 briefly and the A6 amps have lived in a closet the entire time I've had them. It's sad.


----------



## Doodaddy (Oct 5, 2007)

Is there any sort of market for them?


----------

